# Swapping bars on my Poulan WildThing



## wahoowad (Jan 25, 2006)

First off, I don't know much at all about chainsaws other than I can start my Poulan WildThing pretty easy and know how to swap/adjust the chain. I feel confident using it to drop small trees and buck medium thickness logs. I'm planning on putting an aftermarket chain on it and interpreted a comment here to mean I also need to put a new bar on it to match the chain...? is that right? I think I'm getting an Oregon Chain replacement chain and will get a bar too if I need that.

Also, can I switch to a 16" chain/bar if mine currently has an 18"? I saw some coments here thatsuggested 16" was just easier to handle unless you have large logs. I try to use small tomedium logs so a 16" might be better for me (and easier to keep the tip out of the dirt).

Thanks!


----------



## wvstriper (Jan 25, 2006)

Oregon has a chain/bar selector guide here:

http://www.oregonchain.com/selguide.htm


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks wvstriper!

I thought all Poulon WildThings came with an 18" bar, yet the Oregon Chain guide has a 16" WildThing selection thing as if the WildThing comes with either a 16 or 18 inch chain. I'm not sure if I interpret this as me telling it I want the Oregon equivelant to replace my 16" Poulon chain, or if the WildThing comes only with an 18" and Oregon offers the 16" replacement.

I would not want to put the 16" on it if mechanically or safety-wise it was a dumb move.  I don't expect the part-time skateboarding enthusiast at Lowes to know any better either.

Also - Oregon Chain suggests they are the manufacturer of many stock bars for manufacturers. Would I need a new Oregon bar if I just wanted to replace my chain?


----------



## KarlP (Jan 25, 2006)

The bar on the saw is probably made by Oregon, but it really doesn't matter.

The original 18" bar just needs a loop of 62 links of 3/8" low profile (link length) .050 (bar groove gauge) chain.  It can be Carlton, Woodsman Pro, Oregon, Laser, Husqvarna, Stihl, or any other brand chain.  It just needs to be 62 link 3/8LP .050 chain.

If you want a shorter or wider bar you'll need a different size chain. 

Note that 3/8LP has shorter narrower links than true 3/8" chain.  Real 3/8" (.375) as well as .325 or .404 chain will not work with your current bar and drive sprocket.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 25, 2006)

KarlP is right on the money.

Just in case you don't know it, you should periodically flip your bar around so that it wears evenly. It will last longer and cut better if you do. Don't forget to clean out the oil port on the side of the bar, because the side not being used always clogs up with crap. I would recommend flipping the bar every 10 tanks or so, depending on how hard you use your saw.


----------



## northdoc (Jan 26, 2006)

Wah,
if the bar is in good shape it would be a waste of your hard earned money to replace it.  Oregon has an awesome website with all kinds of chain & bar application info.  You can mix & match bar & chain brands as long as they are the right ones for your saw & are the correct for the bar length.  I'd also stick with the 18" bar, unless the bar is worn out.  Then you could switch to 16" bar & chain if you want.  If you swing around in trees often, it is easier & safer to have a shorter bar.  Chain & bar life can be maximized if you remove the bar every 2nd tank of fuel & REALLY CLEAN IT!  I ground an old screwdriver down so it fights kinda tight in the bar groove.  With the bar off run it down the chain groove & remove all of the fine sawdust & bar oil schmaag.  Then, blow the groove & oil passages out with compressed air (or clean with a wire like a pipe cleaner).  Do this religously every second tank of fuel & you will be amazed how ling the bar & chain lasts, only like you stated, If you keep the saw out of the dirt.  Keep the chain tensioned properly.  Also, never let your saw run out of bar oil.  A dry chain will lunch itself and the bar in a very short time!  I keep my spare chains in a coffee can soaking in diesel fuel.  The fuel removes dirt & dissolves any wood pithch that accumulates on the chain.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, I'll go look for just a replacement chain at Lowes tonight. I have some locust logs I need to cut this weekend, and a few pine. I also need to check out this oil port location and see how that works. I've never really paid close attention to maintaining this saw as I've never been much of a DIY woodburner. Now it is becoming a more valued tool. Thanks!


----------

